# Where have you been all those years?



## FlyingBird

'*Where have you been all those years?*' cümlesini nasıl çevirirdiniz?

Bütün bu yıllar neredeydin?

şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum.


----------



## ancalimon

That's somewhat correct but we say "Onca sene nerelerdeydin?"


----------



## Black4blue

Bunca yıldır neredeydin?


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> That's somewhat correct but we say "Onca sene nerelerdeydin?"


How would you explain word 'onca'?

Shouldn't it be something like bence, sence, *onca*, bizce, sizce, onlarca?


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> Bunca yıldır neredeydin?


Can i ask why did you put suffix 'dır' to yıl, while ancalimon put just sene and not senedir?


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> How would you explain word 'onca'?
> 
> Shouldn't it be something like bence, sence, *onca*, bizce, sizce, onlarca?



Onca has "according to him" meaning as well.  But here onca sene means "for many years". ON while meaning ten, also meant (and still means) "so many", "so much", "a number greater than 10".


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> Onca has "according to him" meaning as well.  But here onca sene means "for many years". ON while meaning ten, also meant (and still means) "so many", "so much", "a number greater than 10".


İf you explain onca like that than how would you explain 'bunca' like Blackblue said, what is difference between them?


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> İf you explain onca like that than how would you explain 'bunca' like Blackblue said, what is difference between them?



I think the difference between bunca and onca is:

Bunca means "this much". Onca means "that much"


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> I think the difference between bunca and onca is:
> 
> Bunca means "this much". Onca means "that much"


Tamam, teşekkürler.


FlyingBird said:


> Can i ask why did you put suffix 'dır' to yıl, while ancalimon put just sene and not senedir?


What about this?


----------



## Black4blue

That _"-dir"_ suffix is used for English word _"for"_.

I haven't bought a new pair of boots *for 3 years*.
*3 yıldır/senedir* kendime yeni bot almadım.

The explanation in Ancalimon's first reply is wrong.
The word for _"greater than 10, dosens"_ is _"onlarca"_, not _"onca"_. 
_"Onca"_ means _"that much"_ as Ancalimon corrected later.


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> That _"-dir"_ suffix is used for English word _"for"_.
> 
> I haven't bought a new pair of boots *for 3 years*.
> *3 yıldır/senedir* kendime yeni bot almadım.
> 
> The explanation in Ancalimon's first reply is wrong.
> The word for _"greater than 10, dosens"_ is _"onlarca"_, not _"onca"_.
> _"Onca"_ means _"that much"_ as Ancalimon corrected later.


So if bunca mean this much than it's incorrect to say 'bunca yıldır'?

Shouldn't it be bunca yıl without dır suffix?



Black4blue said:


> Bunca yıl*dır* neredeydin?


----------



## Black4blue

Why so?* Bunca* and *-dır* have completely different functions.
*
Bunca yıldır = for (all) those years*


----------



## FlyingBird

Tamam, aydınlattığınız için teşekkürler.


----------

